# My Heart Goes Out To Her



## Guest (Jul 27, 2007)

Here is a short article about the actress Denise Welsh - who is a local lass and pretty high-profile here in the North West. I don't particularly rate her as an actress but have always admired her openness about battling with depressionhttp://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2001320...7340470,00.htmlShe has been very, very unlucky - none of the treatments have seemed to work for more than a few months - so she is in the constant cycle of getting better/sinking downhill.I still have wobbly days - but they are mercifully rare and I just try to think to myself "well tomorrow is another day" - but she's certainly right about the importance of support from family and friends. I really hope as a fellow sufferer - she gets a proper period of feeling herself. She so accurately describes the onset - tingling hands, that terrible metallic taste in the mouth, tightening of the breasts and that dreadful "get me out of here NOW" feeling and just the terrible vacuum of self.God bless you Denise and anyone else who has yet to find a proper way forward out of the blackest of black holes.Sue


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

What's with all the more than rude comments from people underneath? The poor woman opens up her heart and gets attacked by all and sundry!?!?!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2007)

OMG Screamer - I never bothered to read all that c**p underneath - oh bloody hell - well thats the Sun for you.I must admit I've never had anything but sympathy - but depressingly - that is also a fairly common reaction to depression too - though never one I've come across. No, I tell a lie just once at some grizzly "Kitchenware" party thing (which I would never normally go within a thousand miles of) - some woman turned on me and asked where I'd been (I was only just out of the loony bin) - I told her - and she started whispering to her "cronies" - so I asked her what her problem was "well Sue you look perfectly OK to me" - thats the trouble though - its a largely hidden illness - doesn't make it any the less horrendous. My mate Sue - who looks absolutely fab but has battled with MS for years - gets the same reaction. She gets dead, dead bone weary so can't commit to much ahead of herself - often people thinks she's being feeble and owt.Sorry, I'd have never posted this - but then again, I suppose it does highlight common misconceptions about depression too.Well done for pointing these out Screams.Sue xxx


----------

